# SP's: What words would you hope these people would use to describe you?



## Tuttle (Oct 30, 2009)

List three adjectives you would hope the following people in your life would use to describe you:

- spouse/significant other
- employer and/or employees
- children
- closest friend

Thanks!


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, adjectives. Such wonderful things. :happy:

Significant other: Beautiful, desirable, and awesome.

Co-workers and children: Psychotic. So they will leave me alone.

Closest friend: Weird, genuine, and loyal.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Spouse/SO : sensitive, intelligent, independent, easy going
Employer/Employees : quiet, solitary, independent, reliable
Children : Shit, I don't even wanna think about that...it's NOT happening.
Closest friend : LOYAL, adventurous, A little off...


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

lbrb said:


> List three adjectives you would hope the following people in your life would use to describe you:
> 
> - spouse/significant other
> - employer and/or employees
> ...


This is tough, but I'll give it a try. I'm in a navel-gazing mood. 

Hypothetical spouse/boyfriend: easygoing; unemotional; whatever the opposite of "whore" is
Co-workers: fearless; unintrusive; cheerful
Hypothetical children: able to hide her disappointment well
Friend: outrageous; irreverent; impossible to get to know


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

significant other - trustworthy
employees - opposite of "heartless bitch"
children - fun
closest friend - loyal


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

significant other: impartial to decisions, easy-going, alluring.
employer/employees: charming, tactful, profitable.
children: ...no.
closest friend: loyal, trust-worthy, honest, and I want to say dependable but I'm a nomad.


----------



## dysnomic (Feb 22, 2011)

My spouse/significant other: Not applicable--I have neither of those and would hate to even have either of those.
Employer: competent, reputable, diligent, dedicated, mysterious
Children: Not applicable--I have no children.
Closest friend: good, helpful, unselfish, thoughtful, rational, genuine, honest


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

To describe me? Oh, well, here we go:

*- spouse/significant other*
Fun. Humorous. Strong. Spontaneous. Sensuous. Intense. Empathetic.

*- employer and/or employees*
Dexterous. Clever. Reliable.

*- children (if I ever have any)*
Confidant. Strong. Stable. Empathetic.

*- closest friend*
Fun. Clever. Logical. 

I know some words are used more than once and some are just synonyms. I'm OK with that. I try to be as empathetic as possible, so I threw it in there. It doesn't always hold true.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

*- spouse/significant other*
Attractive; Loving; Sensitive; Independent

*- employer and/or employees*
Intelligent; Original; Mysterious

*- children (if I ever have any)*
Fun; Understanding; Wise

*- closest friend*
Interesting; Spontaneous; Hilarious; Trustworthy


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

- spouse/significant other--loving, fun, smart
- employer and/or employees--smart, hardworking, competent
- children--loving, playful, caring
- closest friend--loyal, fun/funny, smart


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*- spouse/significant other*
Funny, loving and intelligent.

*- employer and/or employees*
Trustworthy, reliable, and humours. 

*- children*
Caring, funny and huggable.XD

*- closest friend
*Wise, lovely, and fun.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

*- spouse/significant other*
Nurturing,Inspirational,Authentic,Eternally hers,


*- employer and/or employees*
Unique,Creative,Loyal,The "Soul" of the group


*- children*
Loving,Giving,Teacher,Balanced,Passionate


*- closest friend*
Mentor,Protector,Truthful,Intense,Helpful.


----------

